# ******** with paychecks



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone been to an event there? I can’t find any info of the size of the park but looks like it’s just a huge party with not many trails. Price is steep and just wondering if it’s worth it. I’m not so much into the party scene I would rather ride trails


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Never been to that one. But, partying is fun too! Lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven’t heard of that one either but, I haven’t followed that scene for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Its insanity. Massive party. Little bit of riding and a whole lot of partying. Check out some YouTube videos. You'll get the PG version. Its wild.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like a hood time


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Looks like fun to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just don't like people that much anymore to want to be around that many of them at one time. lol...
I guess I'm turning into a grumpy old fart.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks like cool temps out there?
Got some nice machines running around.


----------

